# Best Bullet and powder



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Which is the best bullet for deer at all ranges*​
Barnes Triple-Shock19.09%Barnes MRX218.18%Nosler Partiton872.73%


----------



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

what is the best bullet And powder for 30-06?


----------



## agrotom (Sep 14, 2004)

My favorite is a 165 grain Seer Grand Slam with 60 grains of H 4831. It shoots great out of my Ruger No. 1. :sniper:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

my ol' man has been reloading since the stone age and he swears by IMC powder and nosler ballistic tips. we shoot .308's and 7mm's and for deer we use 125-150gr, for moose or elk he may step it up to 180's but the 150's do the trick.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

I have always used 150 to 165gr bullets with H4350, IMR4831 and RL 19 these have always produced good results.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Nosler partition gets my vote :beer:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I like the Winchester Power Point, but I voted Barnes X because it is death out of my muzzleloader!

Powder, IMR 3031.


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

I like Hornady Interlocks...


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

OOP's I forgot the 2nd part of the question..

IMR 4064 for the powder..


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Big fan of Hornady Interlocks and will add that the Swift Scirocco is worth a look. I use them in my RUM's and will be using them in my .264 Win Mag when it's built.


----------



## panman (Mar 3, 2006)

Hay guys those other bullets may be very good but,the question was about 3 Barns and Noslers.pan.


----------

